# Beautifier?



## A3XX (13. Jun 2004)

Hi

Kennt ihr gute Code-Beautifier? Die automatisch den Code verschönern und besser aufbauen? Vielleicht ein Plugin für Eclipse?


----------



## bygones (13. Jun 2004)

verschönert ? naja schönen code musste schon selber schreiben  :roll: 

Nein - ein plugin brauchst du dafür nicht - eclispe hat den sog. Codeformatter (unter window -> preferences irgendwo). da kannst du einstellen, wie der Code formatiert werden soll. Dann im Editor einfach STRG+Umschalt+F drücken....


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jun 2004)

Was es nicht alles gibt... :shock:
Am besten ist es, sich gleich einen guten Stil anzueignen. Dann braucht man solche Dinger nicht. :wink:


----------



## bygones (14. Jun 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am besten ist es, sich gleich einen guten Stil anzueignen. Dann braucht man solche Dinger nicht. :wink:


Es geht ja bei den Formattern nicht um logisches Programmieren  :wink:


----------

